# Unmarked Samtampa Grave



## Billy1963

I recently found the unmarked grave of one of the Samtampa crew buried in Durham Road Cemetery, a young seaman named Joseph Croft age 19. After researching his service file from records obtained at Kew, I found he was born 18th March 1928 and his last place of abode was 23 Ashbourne Road, Stockton-on-Tees. He first went to sea in May 1944 just after his 16th Birthday and was involved in carrying supplies in to the Seine Bay in support of the D-Day Landings on board the Merchant ship SS Baron Tweedwood. He also saw active service in the Atlantic & Mediterranean. In an old Gazette article regarding the loss of the Samtampa his Mother is quoted as saying _"I thought he would give it up after the war but 'it was in his blood" _The Samtampa was his fifth peace time voyage and he died some five weeks after his 19th Birthday. With information from the Tees Valley Indexes, I believe his Father was a Mr. Tom D. Croft who married a Miss Jessie Ferguson in 1921 and Joseph was possibly born a twin, his twin being named Ralph E. Croft and he possibly had an elder Brother named Ralph. Joseph's Father is recorded as passing away in 1933 and his Mother remarried a Mr. Joseph Wood in 1936. This is backed up on part of his service record as next of kin is recorded as Jessie Wood. Jessie Wood died in 1965.

I am trying to trace if there are any relatives of Joseph Croft still living in the area as I wish to seek permission to have a headstone placed on his final resting place in relation to the Samtampa tragedy. This will be a follow up to the two memorial plaques I had commissioned in 2007. Part funding will come from excess donations from a recent project I under took for the restoration of a grave of a WWI Master awarded the DSC.

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/t...e-to-salute-a-hero-of-the-sea-84229-20532375/


----------



## chadburn

billie 1963. I do not know anything about this particular lad, but well done in regards to the Samtampa, I had a drive over to the Kirkleatham Museum for the model exhibition and had a look at the Samtampa memorial in the main building.


----------



## Billy1963

Received a phone call today after an article I wrote two months ago, appeared in tonights Evening Gazette regarding tracing Joseph's relatives. Joseph had a twin brother named Ralph and he is still with us. His daughter phoned me and gave me a contact number so I will speak to him soon. Also had a phone call from another relative and friend telling me Joseph nearly missed the ship and this person got Joseph a taxi to get him to the ship in time for sailing (fate)


----------



## Billy1963

Went to visit Joseph's twin Ralph yesterday and he wrote me a letter for the council giving me permission to mount a headstone for his brother. 

As usual nothing comes simple in these matters. I went to the council offices this morning and was informed that unfortunately the family do not own the plot and it is reserved only. As the plot is only reserved a permanent mounting is not allowed unless the plot itself is purchased from the council at a cost of £350.00 on a fifty year lease.


----------



## JoK

What will they do, dig him up? What a bunch of asses!


----------



## Thats another Story

Talk About Rest In Peace?


----------



## archway

Don't know anything about Joseph Croft but your message brought back old memories, my best friend at the time, Peter Ferns was a cadet on the Samtampa when she was lost, Pete was only 16 at the time probably the youngest member of the crew. We lived in the same street in Wallasey and Pete was buried in Allerton cemetry Liverpool. I was sailing as EDH on another Sam boat at that time,the Samois. The Samtampa was a terrible tragedy, an RNLI lifeboat lost with all hands as well. Archway.


----------



## Old Janner

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> Talk About Rest In Peace?


Typical council ruling, "Job's worth" I agree JOK, asseholes.

Billy, can you appeal ? maybe some one on the council has a heart.


----------



## JoK

Print this thread off and give it to them.
Southends of Northbound Jacks!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Billy1963 is unable to reply to this thread but he has asked me to let you know that all is in hand - hopefully we can have a successful conclusion.
Admin, maybe best if you could close this thread please?
Regards


----------



## K urgess

I don't see what closing the thread will achieve.
If there is any further development then it should go in here.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

OK, but like I said, Billy cannot reply to these postings.
Regards


----------



## Ian Walker

*santaps grave*



Marconi Sahib said:


> I don't see what closing the thread will achieve.
> If there is any further development then it should go in here.


This really is a most disgusting reply from a moderator, Billy McGee posted this thread with all the will in the world to help others understand the sinking of the Santapa and alll who died.
Billy is a most respected member of a number of MN sites,and will go out of his way to help anybody. If you ban members then you should also delete their posts instead of living off them.
Ian,


----------



## non descript

Ian Walker said:


> This really is a most disgusting reply from a moderator,...Ian,


Ian, 
A somewhat curious first posting by you… maybe you have overlooked the guidelines which contains these points:

*•	Remember: treat others as you would expect to be treated yourself.
•	Please do not post messages containing personal attacks. We encourage healthy debate but not slanging matches. There is a difference between disagreeing with an opinion and a personal attack, so please think before you post. So 'play the post, not the poster'.*

Normally folk on here count to five before launching into an attack, but them maybe you have been counting since you joined way back in 2006?


----------



## benjidog

Ian Walker said:


> This really is a most disgusting reply from a moderator, Billy McGee posted this thread with all the will in the world to help others understand the sinking of the Santapa and alll who died.
> Billy is a most respected member of a number of MN sites,and will go out of his way to help anybody. If you ban members then you should also delete their posts instead of living off them.
> Ian,


Ian,

Nobody has questioned Billy McGee's purpose in posting this thread and his good work has been praised in the past by myself amongst others. We do not remove posts when someone has been banned or left the site of their own volition as it makes nonsense of the threads.

It is sound advice to consult a doctor before discontinuing medication.


----------



## viking

on the rocks near where the santampa was wrecked is a plaque to the crew and lifeboat crew


----------



## Hugh MacLean

*Joseph Croft - ss SAMTAMPA*

Below is a photo of the headstone of Joseph Croft - ss SAMTAMPA.
Thanks to Billy McGee, all the issues were resolved successfully and Joseph Croft now has a fitting memorial.

Photo courtesy of Billy McGee.

Lest We Forget. 

Regards


----------



## JoK

great job


----------



## Billieboy

Nice one Billy, there aren't many of us left, that can still smell the crude in the air that terrible night!


----------



## Roger Griffiths

As always.
Actions speak louder than words.


regards
Roger

Lest we forget.


----------



## louise woodgate

Dear Billy and all those who have some interest in this thred.

My Grandfather Ralph Croft was Joseph's twin mentioned above. Ralph died earlier this week and I have been researching a few things for his funeral. I just want to say thank you for your project and all of your hard work to ensure that the headstone was marked and their deaths were recognise.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Dear Louise,
Thank you for letting us know of your sad loss. My condolences to all your family at this time. I will ensure that Billy McGee is made aware.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Louise* and a warm welcome to* SN*. Sincere condolences to your family. Bon voyage


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Sadly Joseph's twin brother Ralph died suddenly on the 3rd Janauary 2012 and his funeral will take place tomorrow. He will be buried in the same cemetery as his brother. info from Billy McGee.

Lest we Forget


----------



## trotterdotpom

I hadn't seen this thread before. Many folk will be aware of the sterling work done by Billy McGee and he has come up trumps again. I don't know the cir***stances of Billy's departure from SN, but the two Moderators who have posted on this thread, Benjidog and Marconisahib, both baled out themselves in order to start a rival site.

To Louise Woodgate, condolences for the loss of your Grandfather. The brothers are together again.

John T.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Thankfully Billy continues his good work elsewhere but it's a pity SN is not a part of it anymore.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths

trotterdotpom said:


> I hadn't seen this thread before. Many folk will be aware of the sterling work done by Billy McGee and he has come up trumps again. I don't know the cir***stances of Billy's departure from SN, but the two Moderators who have posted on this thread, Benjidog and Marconisahib, both baled out themselves in order to start a rival site.
> 
> To Louise Woodgate, condolences for the loss of your Grandfather. The brothers are together again.
> 
> John T.


John T,
Billy McGee was recently awarded the Merchant Navy Medal and has been appointed as the Official Archivist for The Merchant Association.
His wealth of knowledge and comitment to, the remembrance of those who sailed with the British Merchant Navy, 1939-1945 is beyond comparison.
As Hugh states "it's a pity SN is not a part of it anymore." 
Could you enquire as to Billy McGee's status on this forum.

Thanks and regards
Roger.


----------



## zhenglanfeng

louise
My condolences go to all your family 

lanfeng


----------



## Erimus

For those who have access to the Middlesbrough Evening Gazette there is a good article, by Lindsey Sampson, in the Remember When slot this evening on the Double Disaster at Sea.....However, I have been unable to get a reference from their 'Gazette Live' website to put a link on SN.....



geoff

BUT there are links there, if of interest,..from 2007/2008 if you put the ships name into the Search Box on the Gazette Live site


----------



## Jon_anon

Exhibitions and Events to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the

SS Samtampa and Edward Prince of Wales disaster, 23rd April 1947.

Objective; To maintain and create awareness of Porthcawl’s Maritime Heritage.


March: ITV to include the story in their Trevor Fishlock programme.

April 14th – 19th: Awen will hold an exhibition at the Porthcawl Pavilion Stage Door.
A program of events will include photographs by Keith Morgan and a screening of Anthony Hontoir’s, Dangerous Coast film on Saturday 15th April. Further details to be announced.

April 22nd: Porthcawl Library’s “Story-time” will feature a member of Porthcawl RNLI whose Grandfather lost their life in the disaster plus sea-themed arts and crafts.

April 22nd: Porthcawl RNLI will hold a service at All Saints Church at 15.00 hr.

April – May: Porthcawl Museum & Historical Society will hold a Maritime Exhibition.

April 24th – 7th May: Porthcawl Shout Forum will hold a bilingual exhibition in the Senedd upper Oriel Gallery telling the story of the disaster, it will also include an art exhibition.

May 3rd: A disaster commemoration event will be produced by Porthcawl Shout Forum at the Senedd and launched by its Patron Carwyn Jones AM. Mumbles AM Rebecca Evans together with Mumbles and Porthcawl Town Mayors will also take part. School children from the disaster triangle of Mumbles, Middlesbrough and Porthcawl will take part together with Bridgend and Swansea college drama students. A variety of community groups will also take part in story telling and writing, poetry, personal recollections and folk singing. Time 11.30am to 2.30pm.

May 10th - 21st June: The Senedd exhibition will move to the Swansea, Waterfront Museum.

October/November: The Savage Sea Public Art memorial to the disaster will be completed at the new Harbour-side development at Cosy Corner.

Note: We hope this list of events will assist organisers and help everyone achieve as much publicise as possible for their event. Please inform me if anything needs correcting or you have more information. 

Thank you for your community support for this initiative……..Gary Victor for PSF. 12th Feb 2017


to commemorate the anniversary, schools in the three affected areas are working together, sharing their community’s different, harrowing experience of April 1947. Photographic / video sharing will link the schools through science, maths, art, crafts, music, dance and drama.

Using the Literacy/Numeracy Framework for Primary Schools in Wales pupils will gain insight into the history, geography and science which conspired against the S.S. Samtampa. This will be presented in such a way that both educational, historical, cultural, emotional and social benefits will be provided for the children.

This Teaching Resource, which will be available in English and Welsh, will be made available to schools in the areas involved but, as 2018 is designated by the Welsh Assembly as the Year of the Sea, it is conceivable that the Teaching Resource, will be available, via the Internet, to any school in Wales thus providing a valuable bridge to the Year of the Sea and beyond.

An exhibition on the disaster will be presented by community volunteers Porthcawl Shout Forum a the project Patron, Carwyn Jones AM, it will involve School children, College students, Community Groups, Folk Music, Personal Reflections and AMs. The Bi lingual exhibition will move to the Waterfront Museum, Swansea and open on 10th May for around eight weeks.

RIP all that were lost in this tragic night in 1947


----------

